# Happy 25th Birthday Link & Zelda!!



## Frogman (Feb 21, 2011)

25 years ago, on this very day, The Legend of Zelda was released in Japan. I didn’t realise it then, because I was four years old and too busy playing in the back garden, smearing my face in dirt or something, but it was the starting point of what is probably my favourite game series of all time.

I have so many memories of Zelda. The first time I ever stayed up all night was Christmas 1992 – because I was so excited about getting my Super Nintendo, and so excited to play A Link to the Past. I remember throwing my little brother the map that came inside the box, telling him he was the ‘navigator’ so I didn’t have to share.

I remember playing Link’s Awakening on the Game Boy, and being genuinely distrought when the world I’d spent hours playing in and engaging with turned out to be just an elaborate dream. Sob.

I remember waiting years for Ocarina of Time. Buying every single magazine that had Zelda on the cover, scrimping for information. I remember finishing it – being interrupted by a family member constantly calling the house during the epic end sequence, and getting so wound up that I actually punched my bedroom door. It hurt. And I felt like an idiot.

I remember the hassle of living in Japan, and having to wait weeks for my brother to send an English version of Wind Waker all the way from Scotland to Nagoya, Japan. I remember when it finally came in the post. I remember being blown away by the art direction, and bitterly disappointed by the Tri-Force fetch quest. I remember the kid with the huge boogers.

I remember desperately trying to convince myself to fall in love with Twilight Princess, but just not quite connecting. I remember feeling a little bit sad.

I have so many memories associated with the Zelda series – more than with any other series I can think of. Since it’s the 25th Anniversary of the game’s release, I thought this might be a good time to share some memories of the game.

[/p]





Source

What memories of Zelda/Link do you have??


----------



## Elvarg (Feb 21, 2011)

i still dont get if zelda is a girl and you play as link who is a boy is zelda link?


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 21, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> i still dont get if zelda is a girl and you play as link who is a boy is zelda link?


I did not understand that at all but if you mean: who is the boy? well it would be Link, and obviously the girl is Princess Zelda, hence the "Princess".


----------



## jan777 (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow. Never knew this.

Makes me feel special because Its also my fucking birthday today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 21, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Elvarg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Just think Mario. Mario is the person you play, but they could have name it after the person you save/work with. 


Zelda limited edition 25th Anniversary collection anyone?


----------



## Forstride (Feb 21, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> i still dont get if zelda is a girl and you play as link who is a boy is zelda link?


Holy shit.  Are you going to spam for posts constantly?  Why not make a post about something you actually know a thing or two about.  Well, in your case, you'd have 0 posts then.


----------



## zeromac (Feb 21, 2011)

"It's dangerous to go alone!"


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 21, 2011)

So why is it that Zelda gets no special treatment, but Mario gets a RE-Release of a limited edition game? :/


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 21, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> So why is it that Zelda gets no special treatment, but Mario gets a RE-Release of a limited edition game? :/


"Cause it not the main mascot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you see Zelda Sports Mix , Zelda golf, Zelda Tennis,Zelda kart, or Super Zelda? no


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 21, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And lucky we are that never happend with the Zelda games.


----------



## Fluto (Feb 21, 2011)

i loled at zelda kart


----------



## Varia (Feb 21, 2011)

I'll just leave this here: 
http://cache.gawker.com/assets/images/kota...01/zeldabox.jpg
Obviously photoshopped, but it sure looks amazing.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 21, 2011)

O wow, enjoy your birthday Zelda and link


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 21, 2011)

awesome image!! zelda re-release of the classics which are played less like on the nes


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 21, 2011)

Hooray! Now Nintendo's most popular franchises are both 25!

I still need to finish Wind Waker.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 21, 2011)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> i loled at zelda kart



Zelda Kart would SO pwn! Someone should take some Twilight Princess models and stick them in Mario Kart just to see the reaction.


----------



## boombox (Feb 21, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that would have killed Zelda! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 21, 2011)

Happy birthday Link!!




BTW.... Error's 25th birthday is at january 14 of 2012


----------



## SamAsh07 (Feb 21, 2011)

I hope you are reading this Link & Zelda (LOL @ this comment)

Happy Silver Jubilee (or w/e it is)!!


----------



## r3gR3t (Feb 21, 2011)

Congrats Zelda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We hope to see more greatness coming from our favorite elf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cheers!!


----------



## r3gR3t (Feb 21, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Happy birthday Link!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol!! WTF


----------



## Nujui (Feb 21, 2011)

Happy birthday too them!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok wait for it...WHO THE HYRULE IS LINK & ZELDA?!


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 21, 2011)

So I share the same birthday as TLOZ. Coincidence? I think not


----------



## tanoshii_ryu (Feb 21, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"The Saving Of Peach"


Eh...

I like it!


----------



## Warrior522 (Feb 21, 2011)

Spooney, I see you're reading this too. Regardless, Happy Birthday, Zelda and Link!

I need to finish Wind Waker... Stupid Gohdan...


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 21, 2011)

DAMMIT GUYS FINISH WINDWAKER!?!?!?!


And I have lots of find memories....cuckoo swarm..... abusing lv2 fire rods in 4 swords..... abusing bomb arrows in twilight princess......possessing seagulls in wind waker.....the awesome kill shot in wind waker ......the hookshot from ocarina of time...the double hookshot from twilight princess.......and the general badassness of fierce deity in majora's mask


----------



## Ikki (Feb 21, 2011)

My memories are mainly in OoT. I spent a shitload of time with that game. Finishing it more than one time and actor hacking. Fun times, really.

And I never liked how feminine Link looks.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 21, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zelda Kart would be epic, bring a few of the crap CD-I characters for some laughs as secret characters and it would be good for a laugh as well.  I wouldn't mind playing as Morshu for the lulz.


----------



## Langin (Feb 21, 2011)

Twilight, Majora and Ocarina. Best Zelda´s ever!

Happy birthday Link and Zelda. Where are your baby photos? I could not find them since your already grown up!


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 21, 2011)

tanoshii_ryu said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like Peach Savior! or The Legend Peach or maybe just Peach.


----------



## VentusVanitas (Feb 21, 2011)

I played and finished Ocarina of Time in 2005. Ahh, my first Zelda game (Yeah, I was late to the party)

To be honest, I haven't played that many Zelda's (OoT, Tp, St, and Ph) but that's enough for me to say I'm a fan of the series.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 21, 2011)

To Celebrate the occasion > http://www.1up.com/news/25-things-you-did-...now-about-zelda


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 21, 2011)

Zelda is a special game for me. The first one I played was The Legend of Zelda, on PC. (The same one as NES). It was fucking amazing, even on that time, I loved the musics and the dungeons. After that, I played A Link to the Past, my favourite Zelda even now. Everything on that game was amazing.

Then it comes OoT... I will admit, I didn't like it so much, I never finished it, but I'm willing to give a second chance for it on 3DS, since the remake looks better than the N64 one. I was busy playing Mario 64 and Mario Party/Goldeneye with my friends that I didn't even noticed OoT or Majora's Mask. (that and PSOne being my console).

After ignoring all of the 3D Zelda's, I wanted to give the portable ones a shot. I've finished only Zelda DX but I'm still playing the others, all of em are really cool. I've finished ALTTP on GBA and Four Swords too, that game was specially amazing, since the co-op was really fun. The GC one is so difficult to acquire/play (since you have gba's, a GC and the game itself) that I've ignored it totally too, it's a shame they don't make games like that anymore (at least as bonus).

The DS ones I'm still on hold, since I'm playing Wind Waker emulated on my PC. I'll say that this game really make me love 3D Zeldas, it's so refreshing and it's visuals are so clean. The music is spetecular, I think it'll be my most loved 3D Zelda (I've already saw Twilight Princess, and I dunno if I'll like it...).

Congratulations Nintendo, for making a series that's so much fun to play.

But I'm waiting for Castlevania 25th anniversary even more than this. =P


----------



## Sterling (Feb 21, 2011)

@Maedhros: WindWaker is definitely the best 3D IMO. OoT and Majora's Mask definitely tie in second place. DS ones aren't as fun as the GB/GGBC/GBA versions. If I were you, I would just skip the DS versions.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 21, 2011)

My best memory of Zelda is of my old friend Liam being stuck on the Water Temple for months. Seriously, every single day he'd come in bitching and moaning. So I finally offered to help him after school. Took me about 5 seconds to figure out you could go under the block in the central tower to get the key he'd missed. He felt like such a tool. And rightly so.

Shockingly I've never finished many of the Zelda games.

- Original, never played for very long TBH.
- Zelda 2, got stuck and bored about 3 hours in.
- Finished LTTP countless times, is fuckin' awesome. Still have on SNES somewhere, I think. Or was that the one I sold to Jamstruth? I forget 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Finished Link's Awakening, although it took me about a week to figure out you had to kill the bat, rabbit and knight in order. Never thought to check the bloody tablet, did I? I was only little. I also finished the ROM hack named 'Link Gets Laid' in which all dialogue is swapped out for foul language and your weapons are various marital aids. It's not as funny as it sounds, to be honest.
- Finished Ocarina of Time so many times I've bought myself an actual Ocarina of Time (the actual instrument, although obviously not the EXACT one, however fuckin' A that would be) so I have new challenges in that area. Saria's Song is kinda difficult.
- Finished Majora's Mask but never got the Fierce Deity mask.
- Never finished Wind Waker, got to the penultimate dungeon and totally lost interest.
- Finished the Oracle games, they rule, play them now if you never have, seriously, they fuckin' rule.
- Never finished Twilight Princess. Got to the sky dungeon and dad started being a dick and not letting me use the Wii any more, so I sold all my Wii games.
- Played the CDi games for as long as I could physically tolerate them. About six minutes. I then spent four weeks in hospital shitting out blood by the pint.
- Never played Four Swords.
- Finished Minish Cap...I think. Can't remember. I think I did. Will go finish it now just to be certain.

What else is there?


----------



## YayMii (Feb 21, 2011)

First Zelda game I've played was Zelda II. In 2004. I also remember playing Minish Cap up to the Fire Temple. And I remember playing Twilight Princess when it came out up to the part where Link turns into a wolf (and my old CRT TV completely dying at that point. It turned off while I was playing and never turned back on after that).

I don't think I've beaten any Zelda game though.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 21, 2011)

Incidentally on this day 58 years ago, the structure of DNA was discovered.  

But I would also like to emphasize that it wasn't discovered by Twat-son and Prick.  They stole the discovery from Rosalind Franklin.  

Regardless of who discovered the structure of DNA, Zelda has impacted my life more than DNA has


----------



## Another World (Feb 21, 2011)

i remember playing the first zelda on my old 17 inch color tv. i ordered the nintedo power strategy guide, it was pocket sized. i also had the map hanging across two handles on my dresser, right under my tv. i had such a hard time with the last dungeon until a friend of mine showed me the trick for getting through it. years later i replayed the game countless times and always beat it without losing a life. now in 2011, i can't remember how to get through the last dungeon, lol =)

i have played, and beat, every zelda except for the wii releases (mostly because i hate the wii and abhor the gimmick that it is -- but that’s another discussion). i've played through a link to the past on each of my handhelds (gba, micro, sp, dingoo systems, gemei, etc). zelda is the one series that i always bought the actual carts for. i still have my original boxes as well!

the real treat with the games has been replaying them on nds emulators. zelda on the scds2, the gbc games on lameboy, zelda I and II on nesds, etc. for some reason the zelda series of games never get old to me.

-another world


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Feb 21, 2011)

I want remakes of the CD-i games. Seriously, they are decent.

That said I want a Zelda Collector's Edition 2 more.


----------



## Laughing Stock (Feb 21, 2011)

I never beat any zelda games. Going back and forth was just too much for me.


----------



## NoOneDies (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd definitely buy a Zelda's 25th anniversary edition for the Wii. Sadly not gonna happen


----------



## Seraph (Feb 22, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> i have played, and beat, every zelda except for the wii releases (mostly because i hate the wii and abhor the gimmick that it is -- but that’s another discussion).


So does that mean you played Twilight Princess on the GCN?  And just because a system has a gimmick(that happens to be its main selling point) doesn't mean it is a gimmick.  You should now be boycotting all systems if that's the case (except for PSP), but that's another discussion.


And I happen to find OoT and MM to have much more memorable content than other 3D Zelda's.  There's also the people who say OoT is overrated and LttP is better.  I understand people can have their opinions but I don't understand why they compare the two when they have different gameplay styles.  It's also amazing how how Nintendo transformed their 2D masterpieces into 3D masterpieces.  Not much of a fan of 3D Mario's, but OoT/MM and Metroid Prime (thanks to Retro) were just amazing experiences.


----------



## pilladoll (Feb 22, 2011)

Varia said:
			
		

> I'll just leave this here:
> http://cache.gawker.com/assets/images/kota...01/zeldabox.jpg
> Obviously photoshopped, but it sure looks amazing.



Nice! But I like more this:

http://www.vgboxart.com/viewfullbox.php?bo...ers-v3-orig.png


----------



## haddad (Feb 22, 2011)

0_o had no idea lol


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 22, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> To Celebrate the occasion > http://www.1up.com/news/25-things-you-did-...now-about-zelda



*14 things you did not know about Zelda

Fixed.


----------



## tbgtbg (Feb 22, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> tanoshii_ryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Legend of Toadstool


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 22, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epic spin-off title.


----------



## Xale (Feb 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Link and Zelda, Ive never been a fan of the games...but of the series as a whole i have been, i cant get into any of the games, but i do like the story of each game. The game ive made the most process in was OoT: Master Quest, after i got stuck for the 15th time, i quit, I will get back to it eventually. I just dont know when.


----------



## gbatempfan1 (Feb 22, 2011)

25 years and I've never seen them with their kids.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 22, 2011)

Couldn't you argue that some Links and Zeldas are reincarnations?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 22, 2011)

You know I remember when Link and Zelda were older than me.



...wait...what? 


Maybe they just made me feel older while playing their games....


----------



## qwety (Feb 22, 2011)

Damn, 25 years come and gone already? We all know that the boys get them Zelda games to see how sexy Zelda is. All I remember was that OoT's Zelda was kinda cute and TP was like OMG DROOL on my wii.


----------



## Oveneise (Feb 22, 2011)

Ah... good 'ol Legend of Zelda. That has to be one of my favorite Nintendo franchises of all time. I just love the combined elements of adventure, combat, and puzzles. Happy birthday, LoZ, indeed.


----------



## Thompie (Feb 22, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> i still dont get if zelda is a girl and you play as link who is a boy is zelda link?



Zelda is Hebrew for Hope if I'm not mistaken.
So the actual English Title would be.
The legend of hope but I gues that would sound way to cheesy


----------



## qwertymodo (Feb 22, 2011)

I still find it amazing that such a terribly translated game ended up becoming the franchise that Zelda is today, instead of just becoming another Zero Wing...

I suppose the secret to its success is... well... a secret to everybody


----------



## leeday100196 (Feb 22, 2011)

All these years, and at the end of every game, you never see Zelda even give Link a thank-you kiss! SLACK!


----------



## Dr.Aqua (Feb 23, 2011)

Why is it called legend of zelda if zelda doesnt appear in all games


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 23, 2011)

i remember when i had twilight zelda i skipped church. BOO YAH


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 23, 2011)

Dr.Aqua said:
			
		

> Why is it called legend of zelda if zelda doesnt appear in all games


Stated by wiki she only miss one game.

Other times she can be wearing different clothes or be reincarnation.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 23, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. I knew 11 of those things, in fact, I'm pretty sure A LOT of people know some things on there. Like the Cereal (which was amazing as fuck), the CDi Zelda's just to name a few.


----------



## SSVAV (Feb 23, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> All these years, and at the end of every game, you never see Zelda even give Link a thank-you kiss! SLACK!



Actually, at the end of Zelda 2 (the side scrolling game) Zelda kisses Link.

Link to the video (no pun intended) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzXW_kQdGnQ


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 23, 2011)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Incidentally on this day 58 years ago, the structure of DNA was discovered.
> 
> But I would also like to emphasize that it wasn't discovered by Twat-son and Prick.  They stole the discovery from Rosalind Franklin.
> 
> Regardless of who discovered the structure of DNA, Zelda has impacted my life more than DNA has


weird! I just learned about them today!


----------



## pilladoll (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh.My.God.!!!

This is the last thing i've suspected to find to conmemorate this anniversary....

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EU-SiCFGE9g[/youtube]


----------



## Dark Blade (Feb 25, 2011)

25th Birthday. And I still haven't finished Spirit Tracks. I feel ashamed.


----------



## Dr.Aqua (Feb 26, 2011)

A link to the Past
This is awesome


----------

